# Easy way to install sanding discs



## Tmate (Aug 11, 2020)

This is an old trick, but some may not be aware of it.  Sanding discs are almost impossible to install on a bench sander without the glue sticking to the plate while you are trying to slide it down.

The answer is to lay a rule on the film side and cut half the film off.  Then insert the half of the disc with the film still intact.  Stick the glued side to the wheel and then turn it to remove the other side of the film.


----------



## gr8legs (Aug 11, 2020)

Brilliant!


----------



## RJSakowski (Aug 11, 2020)

Along the same line, for windshield stickers and license plate stickers, I remove the film and replace it so it is half on/half off. This allows for positioning and once half the sticker is stuck, the exposed film provides an easy grasp for removing it.


----------



## hman (Aug 12, 2020)

LOTS of applications for that technique!  Sometimes they even pre-split the backing for you.  I have a P-touch label maker that takes 12mm labels.  They were nice enough to split the backing lengthwise.  The 9mm labels don't have that feature and are a real pain sometimes.  Worst comes to worst, I'll peel half of the backing off, fold it at a right angle to provide an easy-to-grab tab, and proceed as you do.


----------

